
Show HN: Rainbrow – Eyebrow-Controlled iPhone X Game Made with ARKit - nathangitter
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1312458558
======
nathangitter
Hello!

iPhone X has a "TrueDepth" front-facing camera system that powers FaceID. It
can also be accessed in limited ways through the ARKit framework. I used the
facial tracking API (used for animojis) to create a game that is controlled by
the player's eyebrows. The app is available for free on the App Store.

The gameplay is simple: eyebrows up -> character jumps up, eyebrows down,
character jumps down. I posted a video demo here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k_9BKA3w_Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k_9BKA3w_Q)

Some tech details: The app is 100% Swift, the game is built using SpriteKit,
and all design was done in Sketch.

Would love to answer any questions about the game, discuss the ARKit API's, or
talk about the privacy / accessibility implications of the technology.

